# ABILIFY!



## mrg (Jan 17, 2012)

Has abilify worked for any of you ?? I'm kinda at rock bottom because of dp and I need someone's input on what medicine i can go on to finally get relief. thank you for any feedback.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am on a "trial" of abilify after a recent relapse of depression. My effexor was raised to 225 and I was given 5 mg of abilify. I didn't take the abilify as I wanted to see if the increase in the anti depressant would work alone. (why take more pills than you have to?) The increase in effexor failed to stabilize my mood. So I took the 5mg of abilify and it seemed to have an immediate and positive impact. Then I got a persistant low grade headache, so I reduced it to 2.5 mg. I can't say how it might work strictly for depersonalization symptoms, but it seems to have some merit for anxiety and depressive symptoms when used in augmentation with an AD. I'm sure the headache will go away, or I will get used to it like most of my symptoms.








The following article suggests an SSRI and lamatrogine (lamictal) as the most successful treatment for pure DP symptoms.
http://apt.rcpsych.org/content/11/2/92.full.pdf


----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> I am on a "trial" of abilify after a recent relapse of depression. My effexor was raised to 225 and I was given 5 mg of abilify. I didn't take the abilify as I wanted to see if the increase in the anti depressant would work alone. (why take more pills than you have to?) The increase in effexor failed to stabilize my mood. So I took the 5mg of abilify and it seemed to have an immediate and positive impact. Then I got a persistant low grade headache, so I reduced it to 2.5 mg. I can't say how it might work strictly for depersonalization symptoms, but it seems to have some merit for anxiety and depressive symptoms when used in augmentation with an AD. I'm sure the headache will go away, or I will get used to it like most of my symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou! i'll def check that link out and i'm happy it helped your symptoms


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

mrg said:


> thankyou! i'll def check that link out and i'm happy it helped your symptoms


You're most welcome. Good luck!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried it once, was only on it for a few days, some people call it "abili-fly", I was intollerably restless, couldn't sit still felt like my skin was crawling.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I tried it. Made me feel like i was going to get in a fight with someone.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Abilify was one of the 1st medicines I tried. At 2mg it improved my DP a little bit. In addition it seems to boost whatever else I've taken in terms of fighting depression. (It wasn't until I added Viibryd that both my DP and depression were under control the way I'd like.) At first, I felt very restless but then my body got used to it. No side-effects lately with this medicine.


----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2012)

ThreePlateDan said:


> Abilify was one of the 1st medicines I tried. At 2mg it improved my DP a little bit. In addition it seems to boost whatever else I've taken in terms of fighting depression. (It wasn't until I added Viibryd that both my DP and depression were under control the way I'd like.) At first, I felt very restless but then my body got used to it. No side-effects lately with this medicine.


Same here! it makes the dreamy feeling go away but thats it. i'm under 18 so i can't take viibryd but i am soo glad that your dp and depression are better but i just started taking lexapro with abilify and i'll have to see how that goessss


----------

